# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [ahdvip] Cnc mini 300x400x80 full alu

## ahdvip

(Viết cái chủ đề này mà bị cúp điện nữa chừng 2 lần, @@)
Có mấy món đồ để lên con mini từ lâu lắm rồi mà chưa có dịp làm, nay thấy anh em làm sôi nổi quá em cũng bon chen theo cho vui.
Cấu hình sơ bộ: 
XY - Trượt tròn fi20 + Vitme bi (đều là hàng Nhật).
Z   - Trượt vuông THK SSR15 + vitme bi NSK 
Spindle: Makita nội địa Nhật. ^^

Một số hình ảnh của em nó:





Lên thiết kế trên phần mềm:





Bắt đầu gia công thôi:

----------

biết tuốt, Boyred2000, cnc300, Gamo

----------


## ahdvip



----------

cnc300

----------


## ahdvip

Bắt đầu lắp thôi, ^^







*** Ngày nay em chỉ làm được nhiu đó thôi, mai làm cái trục Z nữa up cho anh em xem chơi. 
Thanks anh em đã quan tâm.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, cnc300, conga, Gamo, hunter_dt, kametoco, katerman, Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## hunter_dt

Đẹp quá a Khoa ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Đẹp quá a Khoa ơi


Ủa em tên Đức mà , ^^

----------


## hunter_dt

E bảo cái ông Khoa C3 nè  :Big Grin:  , nhưng đẹp lắm a Đức ah  :Big Grin:

----------

ahdvip, cnc300

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn lại nhớ cái máy mini đời đầu của em , mỗi tội em chạy vit thường  :Big Grin:

----------


## yentranbk

nhôm bác dày mấy li thế , bác Đức mua con dao cắt nhôm ở đâu vậy

----------


## mig21

đẹp, bác Đức share ae bản vẽ nữa thì tuyệt đẹp luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> nhôm bác dày mấy li thế , bác Đức mua con dao cắt nhôm ở đâu vậy


Nhôm em dày đúng 12 li chuẩn, tại vì em xài nhôm tấm ở bãi chứ ko phải nhôm đi mua ngoài. Dao cắt nhôm em xài là dao hợp kim 2 me mua ở Tạ Uyên

----------


## ahdvip

> nhôm bác dày mấy li thế , bác Đức mua con dao cắt nhôm ở đâu vậy


Anh em xài linh kiện khác nhau nên có share bản vẽ cũng phải chỉnh sửa lại, mà thay đổi linh kiện trong bản vẽ lắp ghép thì cũng như vẽ lại nên lỡ mà anh em có thu lượm được đủ linh kiện giống y như vậy thì cứ liên hệ với em, keke

----------


## anhcos

Anh xài con dao chuyên phay nhôm 3 me, sóng dao lượn bước ngắn hơn mấy con dao phay khác nhiều, giá hơi mắc so với mấy con hợp kim cùng loại.
Ku Đức làm con này cho ai chứ vì trông thấy em nó hơi nhỏ...

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ít nói

cnc4 của it_noi84, trên Flickr
của ít nói full nhôm trục y làm lun 4 ray tròn 20 cắt dây rồi mài khá đẹp

----------


## ahdvip

> cnc4 của it_noi84, trên Flickr
> của ít nói full nhôm trục y làm lun 4 ray tròn 20 cắt dây rồi mài khá đẹp


Máy anh đẹp quá, cơ mà nếu làm như anh thì em làm được ray vuông rồi, ^^

----------


## ít nói

> Máy anh đẹp quá, cơ mà nếu làm như anh thì em làm được ray vuông rồi, ^^


vuông tròn tùy mục đích sự dụng thôi mà. mình diy thôi ko phải làm bán nên chả cần thi thoảng cắt mấy thứ gỗ vặt vặt.1 tháng 1 hoặc 2 lần hihi chủ yếu để ngắm

----------


## linhdt1121

> vuông tròn tùy mục đích sự dụng thôi mà. mình diy thôi ko phải làm bán nên chả cần thi thoảng cắt mấy thứ gỗ vặt vặt.1 tháng 1 hoặc 2 lần hihi chủ yếu để ngắm


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...56&ns=1#detail

có bác nào thấy giống ko.

----------


## ít nói

> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...56&ns=1#detail
> 
> có bác nào thấy giống ko.


ăn trộm mẫu của nó thì chả giống có sao đâu ạ hô hô .

----------


## linhdt1121

e thấy nó giống đến từng chi tiết nhỏ,cái thanh V bác mua ở đâu đấy.
gá động cơ,khớp nối... có khi ê đếm số lượng lỗ ốc với số mắt của máng xích cũng giống nhau,e phục bác sát đất về trình độ DIY

----------


## ít nói

> e thấy nó giống đến từng chi tiết nhỏ,cái thanh V bác mua ở đâu đấy.
> gá động cơ,khớp nối... có khi ê đếm số lượng lỗ ốc với số mắt của máng xích cũng giống nhau,e phục bác sát đất về trình độ DIY


pác này đang ghen tị có khi nghĩ mình chém nên cố soi ra để chê  :Wink:  hô hô

----------


## linhdt1121

> đẹp, bác Đức share ae bản vẽ nữa thì tuyệt đẹp luôn


 bác cần bản vẽ gì,e có bản cad để bác mang đi gia công này,e đang để ở nhà,tối về gửi cho bác.
@ cái gì cũng biết: cái cmt của bác làm e ướt hết cả cái màn hình

----------


## ahdvip

Hôm nay bắt đầu làm cái trục Z mà bận bịu đủ thứ nên chưa xong được, up vài hình lên anh em xem chơi.

----------

cnc300, minhtriet

----------


## ahdvip

Kết quả mặt đầu tiền



Đổi tư thế nằm úp cái coi, ^^



Chọt chọt một hồi ra vậy, ^^



Taro cái coi, anh em thấy taro mệt ko sao em thấy khoẻ quá, keke



Lắp thôi.

----------

anhcos, cnc300, hunter_dt, linhdt1121, mig21, minhtriet

----------


## anhcos

Làm máy CNC mà còn có thêm máy để gia công thì sướng nhất ku rồi còn gì...

----------


## ahdvip

Cập nhật thêm vài hình ảnh ^^











Kết quả khá đúng theo thiết kế, ^^

----------

cnc300, hunter_dt, kimtan, linhdt1121, minhtriet, solero

----------


## hunter_dt

Bác này làm máy chất quá , giá ở gần thì xách dép ngồi xem bác  :Big Grin:

----------

ahdvip

----------


## Boyred2000

Lắc nhắc lâu lắm mới full đđược. Ah đức mua cái maketa nhiêu vậy em.
 Mà sao Mình post bài bên Mình mãi không dc. Chẳng hiểu sao kỳ vậy ta.

----------

cnc300

----------


## ahdvip

mấy nay lu bu quá giờ chuẩn bị chiển tiếp, ^^

----------

cnc300

----------


## ahdvip

> Lắc nhắc lâu lắm mới full đđược. Ah đức mua cái maketa nhiêu vậy em.
>  Mà sao Mình post bài bên Mình mãi không dc. Chẳng hiểu sao kỳ vậy ta.


Nay mới thấy bài của anh, hàng tặng thôi nhưng mà đem về nghe anh Nam kêu mới nó gần 2tr, keke, thấy cũng được được

----------

cnc300

----------


## mig21

> Nay mới thấy bài của anh, hàng tặng thôi nhưng mà đem về nghe anh Nam kêu mới nó gần 2tr, keke, thấy cũng được được


ước j e dc tặng 1 cái như bác  :Big Grin:

----------

cnc300

----------


## ahdvip

> ước j e dc tặng 1 cái như bác


Tặng anh cái động cơ xong anh tặng lại người ta vài xị, vậy là có liền thôi mà, keke

----------

cnc300

----------


## mig21

> Tặng anh cái động cơ xong anh tặng lại người ta vài xị, vậy là có liền thôi mà, keke


vậy Đức tặng mình con makẹ đó đi mình gởi tặng lại vài xị he  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

lộ ảnh nóng, keke

Con makita làm nhức cái đầu quá, hichic

----------

cnc300, Mr.L, quangcaohailong

----------


## ahdvip

máy nhỏ mà có võ đó nha, ^^

----------


## ahdvip

ngồi buồn lại lôi cái tủ điện của nó ra chụp hình cho vui, ^^

----------

anhcos, ít nói, cnc300, mig21, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> lộ ảnh nóng, keke
> 
> Con makita làm nhức cái đầu quá, hichic


Con makita đấy sao lại nhức đầu bác?

----------


## minhtriet

> Con makita đấy sao lại nhức đầu bác?


Kêu ồn thì nhức đầu chứ sao!

----------


## ahdvip

> Kêu ồn thì nhức đầu chứ sao!


kakaka, đơn giản vậy thôi

----------


## anhxco

> kakaka, đơn giản vậy thôi


hi`hi`, ra thế, con này chạy chưa bác, tình hình phay nhôm thế nào, e cũng chuẩn bị có con spin như thế, có gì nhờ bác giúp cho cái thông số cài đặt cho spin nhé.

THanks

----------


## ít nói

Con spin kia lấy trong máy phay chữ thập makita. Rất ngon

----------


## anhxco

> Con spin kia lấy trong máy phay chữ thập makita. Rất ngon


uhm, con này dùng ac 100v, giờ về tính dùng DC mà không biết cấp áp bao nhiều là ok.
không biết các bác cấp ac hay dc vậy,

----------


## minhtriet

> uhm, con này dùng ac 100v, giờ về tính dùng DC mà không biết cấp áp bao nhiều là ok.
> không biết các bác cấp ac hay dc vậy,


Con này thông thường thấy mấy bác hay chạy tầm 1/2 áp, cái của bác nên chạy 50-70VAC là ok. Vì loại này được thiết kế cho AC nên bác cứ chạy AC cho khỏe, DC nó cũng chạy nhưng sai chế độ cho nên phải tự mò áp thích hợp mà thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> Con này thông thường thấy mấy bác hay chạy tầm 1/2 áp, cái của bác nên chạy 50-70VAC là ok. Vì loại này được thiết kế cho AC nên bác cứ chạy AC cho khỏe, DC nó cũng chạy nhưng sai chế độ cho nên phải tự mò áp thích hợp mà thôi.


Dạ, tại e có bộ nguồn dc 53v, theo e biết thì khi cấp DC cho motor lạoi này thì áp phải thấp hơn AC. Hi vọng là chạy ổn với alu, đỡ mất công mua thêm cái biến áp 100v, làm thêm cái mạch pwm điều chỉnh tốc độ nữa chắc ngon, hi`hi`

----------


## ahdvip

> hi`hi`, ra thế, con này chạy chưa bác, tình hình phay nhôm thế nào, e cũng chuẩn bị có con spin như thế, có gì nhờ bác giúp cho cái thông số cài đặt cho spin nhé.
> 
> THanks


^^, em đang dùng nó chạy mấy chi tiết nhôm nhỏ nhỏ, thấy chạy khá ngọt.

----------


## anhxco

> ^^, em đang dùng nó chạy mấy chi tiết nhôm nhỏ nhỏ, thấy chạy khá ngọt.


Thông số cắt nhôm thế nào bác nhỉ?

----------


## elenercom

Mấy cái noise filter quên chưa nối đất kìa

----------


## elenercom

Mấy cái noise filter quên chưa nối đất kìa



> ngồi buồn lại lôi cái tủ điện của nó ra chụp hình cho vui, ^^

----------


## minhtriet

> Mấy cái noise filter quên chưa nối đất kìa


Vỏ nó chính là đất rồi bác.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ahdvip

Máy mẹ đẻ máy con, máy con lại đẻ máy cháu, ^^. Liveshow tiếp theo là của máy cháu 




còn đây là tủ điện của ẻm ^^




*** Tiện thể quảng cáo tí xíu ^^: anh em nào có tủ điện CNC mà không muốn làm, không có thời gian làm hoặc không làm được thì cứ hú em nhé, em làm kiếm tiền ăn sáng chơi, keke.

----------

anhcos, katerman, minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tủ điện đẹp, nhưng hơi chật chội, giá như rộng chút, có thể quay ngang biến tần // vời step drive được thì hay hơn ah

hdsd fuji


hdsd vexta


hdsd yaskawa


hdsd sanyo



b.r

----------

ahdvip, anhcos, CKD, duonghoang

----------


## ahdvip

> tủ điện đẹp, nhưng hơi chật chội, giá như rộng chút, có thể quay ngang biến tần // vời step drive được thì hay hơn ah
> 
> b.r


Tủ này là tủ đứng mà anh

----------


## nhatson

tủ đứng thì có vấn đề với step drive
tù nằm sẽ có vẩn đề vơi VFD

user manaul drive china ko đề cập, nhưng em thiết nghĩ, nếu có điều kiện theo chiều thoát nhiệt tự nhiên vẫn hay hơn


như trong hd của vexta có ghi, be sure to install the drive vertically


b.r

----------


## nhatson

típ tục, nếu là tủ đứng, biến tần đúng chiều dọc, khi đó có chút xíu vấn đề với contactor

một số hãng như LS chẳng hạn, khá du di cho việc lắp đạt, lắp sao cũng được, nhưng note là ko lắp theo chiều dọc, chỉ con 80% hiệu suất

http://www.3phasepower.ca/documents/MetaMec/Manual.pdf


một hãng china thì phải

http://www.singfai.com/documents/Sta...ndStarters.pdf


mitsubishi thì khá nghiêm khắc

http://sg.mitsubishielectric.com/fa/...s_existing.pdf

----------

CKD, writewin

----------


## CKD

1. Thoát nhiệt tự nhiên bao giờ cũng là từ dưới lên, không khí nóng bao giờ cũng đi lên. Nên driver & vfd cũng như các thiết bị tỏa nhiệt khá nên lắp sao cho chiều thông khí tự nhiên là từ dươi lên.
2. Quạt hút ra thì nên để phía trên, quạt thổi vào thì nên để phía dưới.
3. Các thiết bị như contactor relay nên để chiều đứng để giảm tác động của trọng lực lên cơ cấu treo.
4. Tùy điều kiện cụ thể mà có thể thiết kế khác đi

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

Tiếp thu để còn phát triển. ^^
Mấy cái driver + biến tần thì có quạt thông gió nằm ngay bên cạnh nên không lo lắm về việc thoát nhiệt. Còn 80% công suất của khởi động từ thì cũng không ảnh hưởng gì đến tủ điện. Nhưng càng chuẩn càng tốt, sau này em sẽ cố gắng tiêu chuẩn theo nhà sản xuất, càng làm phải càng rút kinh nghiệm mà ^^, mục đích cuối cùng vẫn sẽ là làm việc ổn định.



Anh em cứ góp ý, thanks!

----------


## vinhvoedu

con khởi không xài đuôi rơ le nhiệt à bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> con khởi không xài đuôi rơ le nhiệt à bác


Nếu sau nó có nhiều tải độc lập thì relay nhiệt không (it) có ý nghĩa

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ahdvip

Hôm nay ko đi chơi ở nhà làm cho xong con máy ^^













Anh em nào muốn làm con y chang vậy thì bảo em, ^^, đang còn đủ mấy đồ để làm y con này.

----------

cnc300, katerman, minhtriet, writewin

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm nay ko đi chơi ở nhà làm cho xong con máy ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con máy "cháu" này phần cơ hết bao nhiêu vậy bác Đức nhỉ?

----------

cnc300

----------


## ITlangtu

> Cập nhật thêm vài hình ảnh ^^
> 
> Kết quả khá đúng theo thiết kế, ^^


Máy anh Đức làm đẹp quá, em đang định làm máy cnc từ mạch aduino,có một số linh kện, không biết anh em và bác Đức có thể giới thiệu một số chổ bán trục trược và vítme giá rẻ  :Smile:  không. Bác Đức có thể cho em bản vẽ cad để gia công thì hay quá...cám ơn anh em nhiều.

----------

